# Knee bobbing.



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I see a lot of guys in the gym doing what I've decided to call knee bobbing.

It's where just before they lift something they bob their knees....

Does this actually do anything? Is this proper form? Where do they learn it?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

My view is knee bobbing = bicep boy squat :lol:

I think its more of a momentum thing to get the lift started.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Paul_k2 said:


> My view is knee bobbing = bicep boy squat :lol:
> 
> I think its more of a momentum thing to get the lift started.


+2


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

if its over head press then could be push press...


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

just dont do it at all, its weight lifting not weight swinging


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> I see a lot of guys in the gym doing what I've decided to call knee bobbing.
> 
> It's where just before they lift something they bob their knees....
> 
> Does this actually do anything? Is this proper form? Where do they learn it?


Yes it probably does do something.

It is a way of initiating a contraction of the lower body musculature which then provides a stable base to the upper body to lift more.

try it and you'll see that on the way up from the bob, you tend to squeeze your gluts.

If it helps you lift more, then regardless of what the last poster put, the extra load your upper body will be taking (for example on the controlled negative) could be advantageous.

It makes the lift more effective by utilising more of your body to stabilise.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

phys sam said:


> Yes it probably does do something.
> 
> It is a way of initiating a contraction of the lower body musculature which then provides a stable base to the upper body to lift more.
> 
> ...


That is true. When i do military press i slightly do it with my knees. It helps me to push up to 100kg (much more than doing normaly) . I just try to do my negative very slowly. Must say it helped me to increase my shoulder press dramatically and my bench went up from 125 6 reps to 140 6 reps in 6 weeks ( i'm natty)

Hope it helps

Ninja


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

i aint convinced, cannot see how it helps, for me it opens door to injury.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

dingosteve said:


> i aint convinced, cannot see how it helps, for me it opens door to injury.


what don't you understand?


----------

